# Is there a trap that will hold a coyote, but still leave a small dog or cat unharmed?



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been seeing a few coyotes in the small field behind my house lately, and would like to try and trap them out. The thing is, both of my neighbors have outdoor cats, and one of them has a jack-russel that has been known to run off when they let it out occasionally. I've spoken with both of them about this, and both agree that they would like the coyotes gone, and dont seem too concerened about their animals being caught as long as I can release them unharmed. 
So, my question is, what is the best trap for this application??? The only traps I own are MB650s for coyotes, and I sure as heck am not setting those here. I was thinking maybe MB450 offsets, but am worried that even those might be too strong. Any other suggestion???


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Aren't situations like this the very reason for selective pan tension? I mean, if a cat or small dog is too light to trigger the trap, problem solved, right?


----------



## Rexg567 (Mar 13, 2012)

I set a live trap at my place to catch a **** and opossum and before I left for work I checked it in the am and caught someones sheltie(small collie). It was stuffed in there I was cracking up. He was pissed, I popped the door open and he gave me that I am going to bite your ass look. Haven't seen him since. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

KB5.5 padded jaw.

Griff

korthals Ugly Dog Owner


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

yes i would say a trap with padded jaws...


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

griffondog said:


> KB5.5 padded jaw.
> 
> Griff
> 
> korthals Ugly Dog Owner


Yup! Built-in double safeguard so to speak.


----------



## trapper ryan (Jan 24, 2013)

ive caught multiple stary cats in my coyote sets, a duke #2 with a shock spring and laminated jaw. Theyve never had anything wrong with there foot from what i could tell


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

trapper ryan said:


> ive caught multiple stary cats in my coyote sets, a duke #2 with a shock spring and laminated jaw. Theyve never had anything wrong with there foot from what i could tell


That's very, very true Ryan as I have as well in fully modified, OS #2 & #3 Bridgers and fully tricked-out Duke 4x4s. I've caught barn cats in those #3s and they were at the feed dish that evening. Same thing with a tiny dog I caught in a #3 once, so small(smaller than a Russell) it would fit inside my coat and it acted like it wanted to. :lol: None of those animals had a cut let alone a broken bone. 

I firmly believe as a trapper in today's world that I need to modify my coyote traps to a degree(Best Management Practices) that I feel confident I will greatly minimize injury or chance of an injury to domestics. Nevertheless, the questioner was very specific in his needs of an "off the shelf" trap and the answer given I feel increased the odds for success and "best bet" for achieving his goals.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I think I'm going to go with some Bridger 1.65's with padded jaws...unless any of you think and tell me otherwise. The KB's are really nice, but still makes me nervous to use something that big and powerful around here. I'd much rather take the chance of a coyote getting away, then take the chance of injuring someones pet.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Trap models are a personal choice, but I believe what you selected would be last on my list.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Trap models are a personal choice, but I believe what you selected would be last on my list.


Lol, thanks for your honesty! What would be first on your list then?


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Just for reference, there are studies out there that show that a padded trap causes more damage than a laminated offset trap. I have some #1.65's that I bought when I first started trapping coyotes that I laminated and baseplated, I am now selling them. I trap in the north part of Jackson County and I use nothing less than a #2 Bridger, #3 and #4 Dukes. The worst damage I have seen to an animal was in a #1.65, it was not laminated though. 

Check this out:
http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/v...trict#search="laminated vs padded trap study"


I will not set a trap where I feel I have a good chance at catching a dog, but I also will not let the possibility of a dog getting caught, keep me from setting traps. I have caught one dog in the last three years, released unharmed. As far as cats, catch a couple every year, if property owner wants, they are released unharmed.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I am far from an expert, so I'd have to go with what Griff and Seldom suggest, as they have much more experience than I.
I caught several dogs with plain old #2 Dukes and 1 3/4 Sleepy Creeks with no damage and have held coyotes. 
Bridger 1.65s have/had a design flaw with the jaws that allow coyotes to pull out and I haven't heard of they've fixed it yet. Thus my comment.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, I think I'm going to go with some Bridger 1.65's with padded jaws...unless any of you think and tell me otherwise. The KB's are really nice, but still makes me nervous to use something that big and powerful around here. I'd much rather take the chance of a coyote getting away, then take the chance of injuring someones pet.


You better read how a KB trap works.


http://www.kbtrap.com/KB_Foot_Traps.html

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If a coyote gets in my trap, I want it to stay there. The one that gets loose will probably be the one that ends up eating the neighborhood pets.

There are leash laws in Michigan but accidents will happen.

I detest cats that are allowed to roam and reduce the numbers when ever the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

griffondog said:


> You better read how a KB trap works.
> 
> 
> http://www.kbtrap.com/KB_Foot_Traps.html
> ...


Ok thanks, that is interesting. This is my first year trapping, and I really dont know much about the differences in trap designs, thus the reason i'm asking you seasoned vets. If you feel this is a safe trap for my situation, I trust you. My concern was with the 4 coiling snapping too hard initially. Do the springs on the KB prevent that as well?


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> If a coyote gets in my trap, I want it to stay there. The one that gets loose will probably be the one that ends up eating the neighborhood pets.
> 
> There are leash laws in Michigan but accidents will happen.
> 
> I detest cats that are allowed to roam and reduce the numbers when ever the opportunity presents itself.


Yes, I agree on both accounts, but since this is an area fairly near town, and I have to live by these people, I dont want to stir up any trouble. If it were one of my nunting properties, I'd throw in the 650s and pray for mercy for whatever non-target animal stepped into them.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If I could change my handle, it'd be:

Serial Cat Killer :evil::evilsmile

I bet Clay would be proud of me.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

:evil:You should look at the thread under the varmint hunting section on predator masters site about the subject. 6 pages of pure amusement!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

What side of Jackson you live on?


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Just south of it, near Vandercook Lake.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm an old sheetmetal worker so I trick-out all my traps. I don't have any foot dammage. I even caught a hen pheasant in a dirt hole set and turned her loose unharmed. I'm positive the laminated jaws is what keeps damage from occuring.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Just south of it, near Vandercook Lake.


Don't know it real well but have been through there a few times when I worked in the Hanover Horton area.


----------

